# Joint or leg problems



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm having some concerns with Pretty Girl.She turns 4 years old next month and I've been noticing some hesitation with her.
When it's time to go up the back steps to come inside she moves real slow and cumberson like she may be having some discomfort.While running and playing she's fine.It only appears while going up the steps.
At what age do leg,joint,or hip problems start to show up in dogs that have them?
Thanks for any info!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Bumpitybumpbump.Anybody?........


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It can vary from each dog of when their joints fail depending on weight, life strain, feed ect. Many things can make a dogs joints fail faster or slower so it would not be a certian age. All you can do is have her check by a professional and see if she is beginning to have joint or any other issues.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you can find a good vet they can manipulate the joints and see is she is tender or has torn anything. The problem with APBT's is she could have a major tear and you might not know because they tolerate pain well. It could also be arthritis or luxating patellas depending on where she is hurting. Joint problems can start early or late just depends on the dog and how you work the dog out. Not saying you did anything to cause this but I see owners all the time who cause joint problems at a young age from not working a dog properly. Even playing fetch or the flirt pole if done wrong can cause major damage to the body. That is why I am alway watching how I work my dogs and making sure they stretch before any activity. Now some dogs just age faster my first working dog Kaos did not last long partly because I worked him too hard and was not smart about it but also because genetically he was not perfect for working.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> It can vary from each dog of when their joints fail depending on weight, life strain, feed ect. Many things can make a dogs joints fail faster or slower so it would not be a certian age. All you can do is have her check by a professional and see if she is beginning to have joint or any other issues.


Thanks for the response.I was kinda thinking that's what I was gonna have to do.I just wanted to see what some peoples opinions were.Darn it!I don't go to a vet unless I have to.


performanceknls said:


> If you can find a good vet they can manipulate the joints and see is she is tender or has torn anything. The problem with APBT's is she could have a major tear and you might not know because they tolerate pain well. It could also be arthritis or luxating patellas depending on where she is hurting. Joint problems can start early or late just depends on the dog and how you work the dog out. Not saying you did anything to cause this but I see owners all the time who cause joint problems at a young age from not working a dog properly. Even playing fetch or the flirt pole if done wrong can cause major damage to the body. That is why I am alway watching how I work my dogs and making sure they stretch before any activity. Now some dogs just age faster my first working dog Kaos did not last long partly because I worked him too hard and was not smart about it but also because genetically he was not perfect for working.


Thanks for your response too Lisa and for the info.When I take her to the vet now I'll know if they're doing the right things and heading in the right direction.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hopefully you have good vet that will not want to take a ton of xrays, if they are good they can give you an idea of what is going on then maybe take x-rays to confirm where the trouble spot is. Good luck I hope it is nothing big.


----------

